# XP taskleiste nicht sichtbar



## cyberoner (25. September 2005)

Habe folgendes Problem:

Meine Taskleiste ist auf einmal weg. Sie ist eigentlich so eingestellt, das sie immer im Vordergrund sein soll. Aber ist Sie nicht. Sie ist einfach unsichtbar.

Sie ist weder verschoben, noch sonstiges. Wenn ich die Windows Taste drücke, öffnet sich auch anz normal das Fenster , aber die Taskleiste selber ist nicht da. 

Wenn ich Windows starte ist sie auch kurz zu sehen. Wenn ich Vollbildmodus habe ist Sie auch da wo sie immer sien soll, aber eben halt nicht zu sehen. Was ist das?


----------



## turboprinz (26. September 2005)

HiHo,
wie betreibst du denn dein Windoof, dass du es in den Fenstermodus schalten kannst?
Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## cyberoner (26. September 2005)

Mit Vollbildmodus meinte ich natürlich, wenn ich von minimiert also kleiner auf groß wechsel. Es geht immer genau bis dahin wo eigentlich die Taskleiste ist, nur eben das ich hier mien Hintergrundbild sehen und nicht die Taskleiste


----------



## Alex Duschek (26. September 2005)

Wenn du die Windows Taste drückst,dann im Startmenu rechtsklickst und dort unter Eigenschaften -> Taskleite reingehst,ist bei "Taskleiste immer im Vordergrund halten" schon ein Haken drinne?

Falls ja,hast du dann eine Software installiert,die das irgendwie immer rückgängig macht?
Also ich hab ObjectDock installiert,welches mir manchmal nach einem Systemstart meine Taskleiste versteckt.TuneUp Utilities oder andere Windows Tuning Programme o.Ä. können das sicher auch


----------

